# Hi from Winchester



## theEduca7or (Sep 7, 2016)

Good afternoon,

I'm quite new to the world of coffee. I'm currently using a mixture between a Nespresso machine and a 'Rok' hand pump espresso maker. I'm starting to get the hang of the Rok after a few months of use, getting what I would consider to be a consistently good espresso with a decent creama. Hope to gain a few tips and tricks off the forum!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome. Nice place you live


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

PeterF said:


> Welcome. Nice place you live


...And with two quality roasters in town too.!


----------



## theEduca7or (Sep 7, 2016)

Syenitic said:


> ...And with two quality roasters in town too.!


I think I've found one (Winchester Roasters), Where is the other!? And yes Winchester roasters is very good. I understood the difference a decent fresh roast should make, but tasting it was another thing entirely!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

theEduca7or said:


> I think I've found one (Winchester Roasters), Where is the other!? And yes Winchester roasters is very good. I understood the difference a decent fresh roast should make, but tasting it was another thing entirely!


I don't know if they retail but they're getting into lots of shops; The Roasting Party. Also you have Coffee Lab, Winchester which is a nice little shop - which uses the Roasting Party as their daily beans.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

theEduca7or said:


> I think I've found one (Winchester Roasters), Where is the other!? And yes Winchester roasters is very good. I understood the difference a decent fresh roast should make, but tasting it was another thing entirely!


That is one of the two I was thinking of yes.

As Joe says above, the other was 'The Roasting Party' who for me had one of the best stands at this years London Coffee Fest, got to be said though their prices are a little bit higher than can be generally found elsewhere. Still worth a try though for sure (website sales), IMO.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome - and Winchester Roasters do retail on line and from their place in Kings Worthy.


----------

